# Rear presence or surround?



## beepa (Nov 2, 2017)

When setting up a modest system is it more beneficial to assign the rear speakers for normal surround or presence for Atmos? Right now I have a 7.1 setup but am adding front height speakers.
Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved from the Welcome thread to AV Home Theaters.


----------

